# signing your work with what???



## delroy33 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been signing my compleated wook with a Ultra Fine black Sharpie but when used on dark wood its difficult to see.

I was thinking about the Cub Woodwriter and was wondering if anyone has used it and how they liked it.

I alos was curios about the Dremel Engrave, they claim that it works on wood in the catalog but how neat of a lettering job will you get?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

delroy33 I have been signing my work as well with a fine tip sharpie. Some day I would love to buy the branding iron that burns my name and logo into the wood.I cant remember the name of the company that makes it though. They mill your name and logo into a plate of steel and make an elecrtic branding iron. Sorry I don't have a link for you. May be someone else has one are knows the name.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Rockler would be one place to look at.










http://www.rockler.com/CategoryView.cfm?Cat_ID=93&gclid=CJvL0IDh2ZcCFQEoGgodBjXbDg


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Like posted before, all my clocks come with paper work.

Check here;

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/do-you-sign-your-work-6816/


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Delroy,
I sign just about all my turnings with a thirty some year old sears craftsmen woodburner. I think it cost me 9.95 back then. Works pretty good. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

delroy33 said:


> I have been signing my compleated wook with a Ultra Fine black Sharpie but when used on dark wood its difficult to see.
> 
> I was thinking about the Cub Woodwriter and was wondering if anyone has used it and how they liked it.
> 
> I alos was curios about the Dremel Engrave, they claim that it works on wood in the catalog but how neat of a lettering job will you get?


 I use a Dremel type tool it is not the neatest but its orginal.

Lilty


----------



## The Mind Train (Nov 10, 2008)

You could always try making your own branding "iron". Quite a few of my carving friends do this. Get hold of a vintage soldering iron of the type that has a large copper head (as per photo)- cut the point off and sand so you have a smooth rectangular profile - then either carve your own motif / monogram into the copper (mirror image of course) or take it along to your local jewelry engraver to get a professional job done. You can make your own carving tools for this job by grinding suitable profiles on masonry nails and then mounting them in suitable home-made handles. Alternatively beg some drill bits from your dentist and use a small collet in your Dremmel.

Hope this helps

Bob


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Visited the Rockler site from link, that's the one I would go for.
johnep


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use 3 methods. probably 90 percent or more are done with a Dremel Engraver. It makes a very subtle wood colored line that blends in a doesn't slap you in the face. However if you want the dramatic signature rub gold wax or even black wax into the cut.
I also use a wood burner for some woods. Mostly just to learn to use the woodburner better. Don't use the cheap ones. they are almost impossible to write without burning the signature too much.
I use an ulta fine sharpie on my Christmas ornaments. If you spray over the marker do a test first. Some finishes will make it run.
The top two are the dremel and the bottom 2 are burned. I don't have a sample photo of the other two methods.


----------

